
AWS Lambda Custom Runtime for Free Pascal / Delphi - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/macmike/fpc-lambda
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"At AWS Reinvent 2018, Werner Vogels said it was now possible to use any
language in AWS Lambda. I thought I’d put that to the test!

I thought it’d be interesting to add lambda support for Pascal, specifically
the FreePascal 3.0.0 variant found with Lazarus (the free, cross-platform
version of Delphi). Mainly because it doesn’t really fit, it’s a compiled
language, but I do have a remaining soft spot for the Lazarus project so I
thought I’d give it a go.

Fair warning, this doesn’t make ton’s of sense. As a compiled language, you
can’t initialise things in the runtime and then call them from multiple
instances of functions, it also doesn’t deliver an amazing cold-start
experience since it needs compiling on each run.

But… it does work!"

Random thoughts:

It might be interesting to try the same technique above, but with a smaller
compiler, perhaps XD-Pascal:

[https://github.com/vtereshkov/xdpw](https://github.com/vtereshkov/xdpw)

Or, if you prefer C -- the Tiny C Compiler:

[https://bellard.org/tcc/](https://bellard.org/tcc/)

